
Show HN: Snap Scroll – Chrome extension for point and click scrolling - millioctopus
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/snap-scroll/kdegcljjpimkobjeejpfogokeedlbbje
======
millioctopus
This simply lets you use middle click or left+right click anywhere on a page
to instantly scroll right to that point.

Essentially I wanted a way for jumping neatly from paragraph to paragraph
while reading longer articles in the browser and somehow got increasingly
annoyed by how slow and imprecise the scroll wheel felt.

I tried to express that in the demo video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbQt4jAlzo0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbQt4jAlzo0)

I realize this is probably quite niche but maybe some of you will find it
useful too.

Any feedback is of course very welcome!

~~~
ekinertac
a shortcut customization feature would be good. trackpad users will find this
offensive :)

